# New invention for mortise and tenon and lathe using a router



## Woodentoolman (Aug 30, 2013)

Just thought I would let everybody know that I put some videos up on utube showing some of my crazy inventions for woodworking. I used to have these up before under woodentoolcompany but now they are under wooden tool man. I'm not aloud to post links yet so you will have to google woodentoolcompany or woodentoolman youtube to find these videos. The mortise and tenon rig is my personal favorite!


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi. Just watched your youtube videos and I am REALLY impressed with your mortise and tenon machine. To see the router just 'float' like it does is truly inspirational. Very clever indeed.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Making Finger Joints using Floating Router Lathe copier - YouTube

New method with good results.

Good for large projects.

Regards.

Cláudio


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

What makes the router float? Can you explain or show a picture of the bottom portion of your machine?


----------



## Woodentoolman (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is a video showing it in more detail. Don't forget to leave a thumbs up please to show your appreciation. Thanks in advance. 
Mortise and Tenon Floating Router Revealed! - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Simple and effective, Wayne.


----------



## Woodentoolman (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the video. Very clever design.


----------



## Woodentoolman (Aug 30, 2013)

New videos up.


----------

